# Haunted Campground scene?



## MJDeadzines (Oct 17, 2006)

You could do one of those cauldron/kettles full of bones and nasty looking sludge" 

Get a cheap tent thats light colored and inside put a red light and do a bunch of blood splatter and bloody handprints. You could also build a cheap looking body for a silhouette that shows through the tent. 

that sounds cool makes me want to do one.  Doesn't fit my theme though.


----------



## TERRORificTyler (Oct 1, 2004)

The tent idea above is like what I did one year, but instead on halloween night I had an acter inside scream and shake the tent and a 2nd actor (jason style) jump out of the tent.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Don't forget to make those stick figures from The Blair Witch to hang around and maybe have glowing eyes tucked into the edge of camp in the woods!


----------



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

have a skeleton (maybe a blucky) roasting a limb instead of a marshmellow. the tent could be as easy as a rope tied between two tries and a piece of fabric layed over it and staked into the ground at the corners.


----------



## the kabuki (Sep 28, 2004)

what about using some red LED's and put them on to trees to look like there's animals all around hiding in the trees?


----------



## TERRORificTyler (Oct 1, 2004)

Also, take an old sleeping bag and make some rips and cuts (but not too much, you dont want to destroy it) Cover it in blood, add what would resemble a body inside the bag...Then hang it from a tree, maybe with a knife stabbed right though the middle. Basically enforcing the idea the camper was murded while asleep in his bag and hung up to die.


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

1. Or the skellies could be roasting eyeballs. 
2. Sign for Camp Crystal.
3. A cooler rigged with a creature of your choice popping out of it, or it could be bloody
4. Creepy outhouse with sounds coming from it
5. Tiki torches lighting way to outhouse


----------



## lewlew (Oct 14, 2004)

What's better than a sing-a-long?









I have 4 bluckies:
one with the guitar 
one warming his hands
one roasting eyeballs
and one welcoming you in.

Credit goes to WormyT for I copied her idea.


----------



## panicinwi (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks for all the ideas. I'm going with a tent with some one in it screaming and someone coming out with a knife or a chain saw from behind the tent or in the trees.

thanks again


----------

